
Why New York City Is on the Verge of Disaster - jger15
https://mattstoller.substack.com/p/why-new-york-city-is-on-the-verge
======
tropicalia
Aside from the fact that it's been called the Holland Tunnel for nearly a
century (no one ever refers to it as the "Hudson Tunnel") -- the author
provides this rather provocative assertion:

 _In other words, a good chunk of New York’s transportation infrastructure
[including the Holland Tunnel mentioned in the previous paragraph] could
collapse, at any point._

With no substantive support. (It may be behind on maintenance; and like
various subway tunnels, and it may not fare too well during the next major
storm, requiring lengthy, expensive repairs. But that's a far cry from "could
collapse at any point").

